# Sehr wenig Fps in Sim city  etc.  Trotz guter Hardware



## DerSpielerYT (4. November 2018)

Ich habe ein Problem und ich hoffe ihr Könnt mir Helfen den ich habe in ARK Tainbow Six Siege auf max settings immer so 70 Fps auf 1080p
aber in Sim chity oder Siedler 7 habe ich nie mehr als 20 fps und es nervt richtig soo mal meine Hardware

Grafikkarte : Asus GTX 1060 OC 6GB
CPU : AMD FX-8300 
RAM : 8 GB DDR3
Treiber status : alle auf dem neusten stand 

Danke für eure hilfe


----------



## EyRaptor (4. November 2018)

Siedler und Sim City sind sehr CPU  intensiv und aus diesem Grund bricht  dein PC da ein.
Der FX 8300 hat wie alle FX CPUs eine richtig miese Leistung pro Kern und wird heute von jedem Quadcore zerlegt.

SimCity Performance, Benchmarked > CPU Performance - TechSpot

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Cities-Skylines-Spiel-54756/Specials/CPU-Benchmark-Core-Ryzen-1255238/
In Cities Skylines scheint das ganze noch ein wenig extremer zu sein.

Edit:
Das einzige was wirklich helfen würde, ist ein upgrade der Plattform.


----------



## HisN (4. November 2018)

Hinschauen, nicht uns fragen.

FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags. | ComputerBase Forum

Einmal die Mechanik begriffen, für jedes Game die Antwort selbst finden 

Und einen FX8 als "gute Hardware" bezeichnen? Leider nein.


----------

